# Vintage Carbon Kanji



## jedy617 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hey guys just curious on kanji for my kagekiyo vintage carbon. I believe front is gesshin kagekiyo (not positive though) and no idea on back. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Dec 21, 2021)

It’s Togo Steel on the back. You’re right about the kanjis on the front.


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> It’s Togo Steel on the back. You’re right about the kanjis on the front.


Interesting they actually put Togo on it. Cool! Thanks for helping out in this and the FM


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Dec 21, 2021)

This knife must be rare. Didn’t know it exists. Nice find!


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> This knife must be rare. Didn’t know it exists. Nice find!


It was dropped on japanese knife imports along with a hinoura dama like 2 weeks ago? Jon posted it on his Instagram and they only had one. I'm guessing most people were gunning for the hinoura and I got lucky! Curious if it's morihiro sharpened since I know he's heavily involved with kagekiyo, however they wouldn't tell me


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Moooza (Dec 21, 2021)

Interesting, they say togo steel but not togo reigo? There are many grades of togo right?


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 21, 2021)

Moooza said:


> Interesting, they say togo steel but not togo reigo? There are many grades of togo right?


on the product description page it says togo reigo, but I believe at this point unless lab tested it's very difficult to actually know, similarly on the konosuke vintage carbons they dont call it togo reigo, just vintage swedish steel


----------

